# Asking for your thoughts



## fuzzydog (May 26, 2006)

Several years ago I developed a secondary kidney infection which required 6 months of Chemo and I have been on a strong drug program every since. I lost 50% of kidney function. Well, Monday they discovered that the infection has returned and I head to Anchorage for more treatments plus who knows what. Pen turning has been my therpy and being a member of this forum has given me more than any of you will ever realize.

Please keep me in your thoughts next week.

David
Juneau, Alaska


----------



## jcollazo (May 26, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, David. I've been in your shoes (liver transplant in '99, kidney transplant in '05) and it's a frustrating, nerve wracking, and scary situation. Woodworking, in general, has been my therapy. Anyway, keep turning and we'll be praying for you tonight in our Bible study.

Joe


----------



## woodpens (May 26, 2006)

You're in our prayers, David.


----------



## JimGo (May 26, 2006)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery David.


----------



## Ligget (May 26, 2006)

Speedy recovery to you David, there are quite a few penturners who use their hobby as therapy![]


----------



## DCBluesman (May 26, 2006)

You're in my prayers, David.


----------



## alamocdc (May 26, 2006)

David, you will be in our prayers!


----------



## Dario (May 26, 2006)

David,

You got it! []  Will be praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## leehljp (May 26, 2006)

David,

You are in my prayers! Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Nolan (May 26, 2006)

Best wishes for quick and full recovery.
Nolan


----------



## Pipes (May 26, 2006)

Our family thoughts and prayers are with you .....





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2006)

My prayers will be with you.


----------



## Ron Mc (May 26, 2006)

David,
My family will be praying for both you and your doctors.


----------



## airrat (May 26, 2006)

Out thoughts are with you.  Keep us up to date on how your progression to a better health is going.


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with you, speedy recovery, and keep us updated.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 26, 2006)

David, we are all with you.  Hang in there and keep us posted as much as you can.  This group offers some powerful prayers, they helped me through my lung surgery, and we'll do our best to get your through this bump in the road.


----------



## pete00 (May 26, 2006)

thoughts and prayers here as well.


----------



## DocStram (May 26, 2006)

David ....  prayer and a strong will to fight.  Two brain tumors, a large tumor in his chest, 60 straight days of chemo, a stem cell rescue ... and my son is still alive and in remission after 5 years. 
Is there an address where we can send you a few cards and note?


----------



## melogic (May 26, 2006)

We wish you the best David and you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wags54 (May 26, 2006)

David hang in there guy. My families prayers are with you.


----------



## Monty (May 26, 2006)

David,
You're in our thoughts and prayers that all goes well and you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 26, 2006)

Will be praying for you. Thanks for asking us to. And ditto on the address.


----------



## Rochester (May 26, 2006)

You are in our prayers.  I hope that you are able to get back to turning sooon.


----------



## woodbutcher (May 26, 2006)

You are in my thoughts,
Jim


----------



## fuzzydog (May 27, 2006)

Thank you for the many prayers this is why I think this forum is so special. I will keep everybody updated. Bless you all in return.
David Shelp
P.O. Box 32346
Juneau, AK 99803
fuzzydog@gci.net


----------



## jssmith3 (May 27, 2006)

Hi David, hang in there, I know how you feel.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you have a smooth & speedy recovery.  
Janet


----------



## KenV (May 27, 2006)

I was over at Dave's house this afternoon looking at some of his work.  He has way too many pens left to turn to let this get in the way.  I have seen good thoughts and lot of prayers make a difference.  You have mine Dave.

Prayers never hurt and always help

Blessings


----------



## jwoodwright (May 28, 2006)

Adding our prayers as well.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## myname1960 (May 28, 2006)

Hope all goes well and looking forward to seeing you back and healthy soon.


----------



## Johnathan (May 28, 2006)

David

I hope and pray that all will end with you healthy, full of energy, and working on those pens! It looks like you will be in the thoughts and prayers of many that care.


----------



## schellfarms (May 28, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to both of you.  Until recently, my job was to crossmatch donor organs to recipients for transplant.  I have no idea what it's like from the recieving end, but know some of what is involved.  Best of luck to you!![]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 30, 2006)

Prayers up for you David from the Summons family.


----------



## gerryr (May 30, 2006)

I hope you a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## woodwish (May 30, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family buddy!


----------



## Mudder (May 30, 2006)

I will offer prayer for your health and recovery.


----------



## Texas Taco (Jun 8, 2006)

David,

Get well soon and back to turning.  My thought and prayers are with you.

Tony


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 8, 2006)

David,
I'll pray for you also.  I have kidney issues also and know it isn't fun.  You've got a lot of people pulling for you.  Where there is agreement among the people praying, there is healing (majorly paraphrased).
Blessings and healing-Rob


----------



## wayneis (Jun 8, 2006)

David,

Hang in there, I think that we would be suprised at how many of us use turning for therapy, in fact I think that insurance companies should cover the cost.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Wayne


----------

